# mountain lion killed near salem?



## Stripers4Life

you guys hear about this? 2 fellows coyote hunting killed this 160lb mountain lion near hoopes road south of salem.


----------



## luredaddy

In the last two days I heard Butler, Pa, Salem, Oh...stay tuned. This could be the next world record Pike.
John


----------



## ironman172

Just curious would that be legal?? just in case I might see one sometime...I know bears are no-no's.... unless you have claw marks on you


----------



## fishhunter24

i live just south of salem and i have not heard of anything. boy i would like to know the truth that is not to far from me. i have not seen anything on the news or newpapers yet


----------



## DaleM

Not sure where you got that picture, but I have seen it on other sites also. 
The story only will get bigger!


----------



## Bulldawg

IF you really look in the background it almost appears as if those are mountains ! PERHAPS the rockies ??????? That doesnt look like Salem !!!!!!


----------



## JIG

Didnt know you use dogs on Yoddies. Thought ya baited them. Anyhow itll be in the Mornin journal and the boys will have somethin too churp about.


----------



## M.Magis

Good greif, that cat's been all over the US.


----------



## Shortdrift

M.Magis said:


> Good greif, that cat's been all over the US.


They have been known to roam 
+++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++

I'm still looking for the mountains in the background.


----------



## Stripers4Life

Well thats kinda what I figured. Every year I always end up getting some crazy picture that doesn't make sense.


----------



## ltfd596

I cannot verify the picture, but there is validity in the actual story.

A large cat of some sort (mountain lion, bobcat, etc...) was shot just off of Depot Rd south of Salem.

Two guys were out hunting yotes and saw the cat and shot it. Turns out, some local people have "exotic" animals at their house (not legally) and the cat escaped. The two hunters shot it.

Again, I CANNOT verify the picture, but the story has validity.


----------



## donlon88

ltfd596 said:


> I cannot verify the picture, but there is validity in the actual story.
> 
> A large cat of some sort (mountain lion, bobcat, etc...) was shot just off of Depot Rd south of Salem.
> 
> Two guys were out hunting yotes and saw the cat and shot it. Turns out, some local people have "exotic" animals at their house (not legally) and the cat escaped. The two hunters shot it.
> 
> Again, I CANNOT verify the picture, but the story has validity.


there was an article in the salem news last friday that said infact it was not shot anywhere around here...said it was killed thrusday? and we did not have no snow on the ground at all that week around these parts


----------



## ezbite

JIG said:


> Didnt know you use dogs on Yoddies. Thought ya baited them. Anyhow itll be in the Mornin journal and the boys will have somethin too churp about.


dang jig, you beat me to it. that was my first thought when i saw the dog cage


----------



## Toxic

Here ya go......................
From the mobile.salemnews.net RSS: 

SALEM - The story of a mountain lion killed behind the Saxon Club on Friday looks like an Internet hoax.

Ohio Department of Natural Resources District 3 (Columbiana County) Officer Scott Angelo said Thursday, "I have no knowledge of that. I don't believe there's any truth to that."

Salem Humane Officer Sue Davidson was of the same mind and said so on Wednesday.

She first heard the story on Sunday except that it was on Hoopes Road.

Angelo said he saw the picture and it was circulating the Internet.

"As a matter of fact, I don't believe there's any truth to it," he said.

The Salem News Virtual Newsroom received a message early Wednesday night asking, "Why has the shooting of a 160-170 lb. female mountain lion last Friday near the Saxon Club not been publicized?"

A photo was sent along showing good-sized cat on the tailgate of a pickup that also had two dog cages in the truck bed. The truck is sitting on a snow-covered drive.

The Salem man who submitted the information said he got it from a person who worked with the person who supposedly shot and killed the mountain lion.

"I don't know the man," he said, adding it was killed "a half-mile behind the Saxon Club."

He added that the game warden took the carcass for testing to see if it was "domestic or lactating."

Mountain lions are on the United States Endangered Species list.

He also said the person who shot it could not be contacted Wednesday night, but he would try to obtain a contact number for him on Thursday, but did not.

Davidson said she also saw the photo.

"It makes me think this is a hoax," she said.

Angelo said he had not talked to anyone who has come forward with information in Columbiana County.

"It was killed somewhere and they had a picture circulated around the Internet that can't be verified," he said.

The Hoaxslayer.com Web site describes an e-mail hoax regarding a mountain lion supposedly shot in Kansas saying, "This guy is a friend of one of the guys who works with my friend."

Apparently the mountain lion-themed hoax is popular owing to the distinct rarity of the animals.

In North Carolina, the wildlife commission began a Sept. 25, 2009 public service press release saying, "The N.C. Wildlife Resources Commission is warning the public that a photograph of a mountain lion purported to be taken in western North Carolina is actually from Texas."

It goes on to state, "It is one of several mountain lion hoaxes that have circulated through several states in the past few weeks, and the e-mails in each state claim that the photograph was taken locally.


----------



## T-180

The dog box & snowmobile should be dead give aways as that's how they hunt them out west.


----------



## PapawSmith

JIG said:


> Didnt know you use dogs on Yoddies. Thought ya baited them. Anyhow itll be in the Mornin journal and the boys will have somethin too churp about.


Some guys out west like to run them with hounds and a yote hound chasing a cat is just as aggravating as a **** hound chasing a deer. The hounds are supposed to run them like a rabbit and turn them back to the hunters, doesn't always work that way though, yotes are a good bit smarter than rabbits. More often than not it turns out to be one long ass foot chase behind your dogs to shoot a coyote that you could have shot 4 miles earlier if your damn dog hadn't ran him off.
I've never heard of anyone hunting cats without dogs though, so the photo really matches a story line where guys successfuly kill a lion treed by their dogs. And waaay the hell west of Salem some where.


----------

